# Saying goodbye



## Tagrenine (Aug 20, 2019)

I’m so sorry you’re going through this. Amber sounds like she was the very best and an amazing member of the family.


----------



## Sankari (12 mo ago)

I'm so sorry for your loss and the heartbreak that you and your 3 year old are going through right now.. it's unimaginable. I'm a grown adult and I tear up every time I read of a golden passing in this forum.. I wish you some strength during this difficult times... 😢


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Amber.


----------



## cwag (Apr 25, 2017)

I am very sorry for your loss. It really hurts to let them go. Give sweet Sheena lots of extra love.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sorry to hear about your loss of Amber.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

Very sorry to hear this 💔 It is the most difficult to say Good-Bye Sending you and Sheena lots of love. 🌈🐾🐾


----------



## SteveRuffin (Sep 21, 2021)

I’m so sorry. I try to stay away from this part of the form as much as I can because it makes me cry every time. There are dogs, and then there are goldens. I honestly think they’re angels with fur


----------



## Deborus12 (Nov 5, 2017)

I'm so sorry to hear about Amber. My heart goes out to you and Sheena.


----------



## harrym (Nov 13, 2010)

Sheena was such a fast eater that I had to get one of those special bowls to slow her down. Now that Amber is gone, she is eating much slower. She usually had to check out Amber's empty bowl when she finished her own. Maybe she was afraid Amber would claim hers after finishing her own.








Amber at 3 months when we brought her home.








Amber as an adult.


----------



## FurdogDad (Mar 30, 2021)

Amber was a cute puppy and a beautiful girl.


----------



## Ivyacres (Jun 3, 2011)

Ahh, the hardenst part of owning a golden (or any dog) is saying goodbye. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## FUReverGolden (Nov 24, 2021)

I am so sorry. She is beautiful. Wishing you and her little sister peace during this difficult time


----------



## 4goldengirls (Jun 10, 2014)

So very sorry for your loss. She was a beautiful pup. Cherish your happy memories and may those memories help you thru this difficult time.


----------

